# Was für Zeugs???



## CSI (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo an alle Angler,

ich bin der absolute Neueinsteiger. Nun mein Freund hat ein Katamaran und umsegelt die Welt. Am 1.03.05 fliegen wir nun zu ihm auf die Malediven. Wo er gerade hinsegelt (http://www.goodlife-ontour.de). Unter New´s. Da er auch ein absoluter Anfänger ist hat er wie er schreibt noch nichts gefangen. Deshalb habe ich von hier aus etwas im Internet gesurft und bin auf die tolle Seite hier gestoßen. Nun lese ich Popping, Trolling u.s.w. Habe aber überhaupt keine Ahnung. Er hat eine Hochseeangel an Bord. Ich wollte Ihn unterstützen und ihm Angelzeugs mitbringen, damit daß was wird mit dem Angeln. Was für eine Angelschnur sollte ich mitnehmen welche Größe an Wobblern und wie montiert man das ganze. Konnte schon von Bildern sehen, daß warscheinlich ein Stahlvorfach ein muß ist. 
Also meine Frage, wie montiert man ab der Angelschnur bis zum Wobbler? Ihr werdet jetzt bestimmt denken, soll er sich ne Bambusrute basteln. Das versteh ich ja. Mein ich habe als Kind auch geangelt und weis wie man ne Angel zusammen baut und habe als Kind auch kapitale Karpfen und Hechte und Schleie gefangen. Aber im Indischen Ozean? Keine Ahnung!
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir und meinem Freund ein paar gute Tipps geben.
Danke im Voraus 
CSI dem GT auf der Spur. #6


----------



## Big Fins (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was für Zeugs???*

Hallo, ein paar Tips von mir.
Schnurr sollte Monofil mit min 30lbs haben und klare Färbung. Dazu ein Stahlvorfach ca 1m (sollte reichen ) mit Meereswirbel mit Karabiner, nimm ruhig die besseren!
Als Köder kannst Du zB Wobbler um die 15cm nehmen, aber auch einen Octopusjig montieren. Den Wobbler schleppt man etwas langsamer als den Jig.
Man kann auch einen Birdie montieren und daran ein Beifängervorfach für kleinere Bonitos und Makrelen verwenden. Diese Montage ist aber schon etwas kommplizierter, weil da noch ein Blei drangehört.
Versuchts einfach mal mit einem Octojig, die gibt es oft schon vormontiert.


----------



## wodibo (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was für Zeugs???*

Ich würde etwas größer als plaa Sawai rangehen, da ich zum einen mit größeren Haien rechnen muß und zum anderen mit Wobblern andere Erfahrungen habe.
Wegen der Haie nehme ich ein selbstgeknüftes Stahlvorfach (mit 2 Hülsen) und bei Wobblern hab ich im indopazifischem Raum die Erfahrung gemacht, das die fängigsten die Rappala 24 cm swimming in hellblau sind.


----------



## Micky Finn (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was für Zeugs???*

Ich schließe mich da Wodibo an...... denn ein Segelboot ist nach einem Biß nicht so schnell aufzustoppen wie ne Motoryacht - da ist Ruck Zuck die Rolle leer - und wenn die Fahrt raus ist, ist fertig mit manövrieren.

Deshalb große Rolle und mit viel starker Schnur. Minimum 50 lbs und 500 Meter bzw. je mehr desdo besser. Als Rutenhalter kann ich dir das "Aufhängen" empfehlen. Vorteil ist, man braucht keinen Rutenhalter.
Vorausetzung:
Rolle mit Ösen, oder eine Tau-Schlaufe vor dem Griff in den Bergsteigerkarabiner eingehängt werden. Das Ganze an der Reling einhängen, durch den Zug des Schleppköders hängt die Rute dann wagerecht.

An Schleppködern besorg dir Wobbler von Yozuri (Bonitos oder Magnum) wenn du Gelegenheit hast, ansonsten Jigs. Die kannst du den ganzen Tag hinterherschleifen ohne dich groß drum zu kümmern. Rapala´s benötigen da mehr "Aufsicht", vor allem wenn es höhere Schleppgeschwindigkeiten sind.

Vorfach ca. 1,3 mm Mono, bei Aussicht auf Barakuda oder anderen bezahnten Fischen Stahl.

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Sailfisch (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was für Zeugs???*

Hallo CSI,

wenn Du den GT nachstellen willst, so benötigst Du eine brauchbare Popperausrüstung. Popper bekommst Du sehr günstig direkt in Male im dortigen Angelgeschäft. Beachte: 10 Popper gibts für 80 $ ( normal 120 $ ). Rute empfehle ich Dir eine Sportex Carat Strong, entweder 2,75m oder 3m. Rolle, Tica Dolphin; Schnur habe ich eine 30iger geflochtene von Climax verwendet. Diese Kombination ist meiner Meinung nach ideal zum Popperfischen.
Zum Schleppen empfehle ich Dir eine 30iger Ausrüstung, sprich Trollingrute 30 Lbs + dazu passende Rolle. Schnur würde ich eine 50iger nehmen. Als Schleppköder würde ich auf jeden Fall auch Oberflächenlures mitnehmen. Gute Wobbler bekommst Du übrigens auch im Angelgeschäft in Male. Stahl genügt m.E. 0,8 mm.
Solltest Du weitere Fragen haben, einfach einstellen oder Mail an mich.


----------



## Big Fins (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was für Zeugs???*

Ich stimm euch dreien zu, stimmt natürlich alles  .
Hilfreich wäre zu wissen, welche Ausrüstung auf der Yacht vorhanden ist, da kann man denn spezifische Tips geben, wegen Rolle und passender Schnurr.

@Micky Finn, wenn die Rolle an der Reeling hängt und Du schleppst dann damit, was passiert beim Biß? Die Rute hängt ja ziemlich in der waagerechten ( wegen dem Widerstand des Wobbler/Köder ), wenn dann einer einsteigt, macht der nicht gleich die Schnurr platt? Es ist dann ja keinerlei Pufferfunktion der Rute da?
Wie ist Deine Erfahrung damit?


----------



## Micky Finn (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was für Zeugs???*

Hi plaa Sawai, 

Bremse weicher einstellen und Köder etwas weiter rauslassen, die Mono-Schnur hat dann genug Dehnung und ein wenig "Spiel" hat die Konstruktion auch noch. Ist praxiserprobt und man kann auch mal so ne Schlepprute raushängen wenn es keine reine Fishing-Tour ist.

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Big Fins (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was für Zeugs???*



			
				Micky Finn schrieb:
			
		

> Ist praxiserprobt


 
Nicht falsch verstehen, wollte es nicht anzweifeln. 

Also die Rolle hängt dann mit Ösen ( mit karabinerschnurr ) freischwebend ind er Reeling, ok, wenn funzt :m

Kai, wo bleiben denn nu die Bilder 'ungeduldig werd' ?


----------



## Sailfisch (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was für Zeugs???*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Kai, wo bleiben denn nu die Bilder 'ungeduldig werd' ?



Sorry, aber mich hat es momentan etwas erwischt, zudem habe ich jede Menge Arbeit auf meinem Schreibtisch liegen. Kann sich also noch etwas hinziehen.


----------



## CSI (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was für Zeugs???*

Vielen Dank Jungs,

ihr seid echt Klasse!  Nun noch eine Frage, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wird das Stahlvorfach mittels Meereswirbel an die 50 lbs Schnur und dem Wobbler drann gemacht?! Mit Knotenlosem Gebinde oder einer Schlaufe wie bei einem normalen Vorfach (Zwei Schlaufen einmal durch und das andere Ende auch, schon hat man so ähnlich wie einen Achterknoten?) 
Das raff ich noch nicht ganz, da ich noch nie mit einem Stahlvorfach geangelt habe.
Zusammengefasst: mind. 500 meter 50 lbs Schnur, 1 m Stahlvorfach, 2 Meereswirbel, ein Jig oder Wobbler mit mind. 25 cm länge?

Mario hat eine Rutenhalterung an Bord. Muss die Rute noch extra befestigt werden? Wie weit wirft "mann" mit so einem Teil wie einem Wobbler? Nach dem aufprall im Wasser sofort kurbeln wie ein Wahni oder erst mal Schnur zugeben? Wieviel Meter? Wenn Biss, dann bremsen? Ich bin ja gespannt ob das so klappt. Auf alle Fälle werde ich berichten! Versprochen. 
Wenn jemand Lust hat mal mit auf dem Cat für eins zwei Wochen mit zu segeln und zu angeln oder tauchen, kein Problem er macht auch Chater manchmal auch Hand gegen Koje.  Sein nächstes Ziel sind die Seychellen. Schaut halt ab und zu bei http://www.goodlife-ontor.de  rein und ihr seht wo er ist. Dann Flug buchen und ab in die Sonne.

Viele Grüße CSI 
dem GT auf der Spur #h


----------



## Micky Finn (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was für Zeugs???*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht falsch verstehen, wollte es nicht anzweifeln.
> 
> Also die Rolle hängt dann mit Ösen ( mit karabinerschnurr ) freischwebend ind er Reeling, ok, wenn funzt :m
> 
> Kai, wo bleiben denn nu die Bilder 'ungeduldig werd' ?





			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht falsch verstehen, wollte es nicht anzweifeln.
> 
> Also die Rolle hängt dann mit Ösen ( mit karabinerschnurr ) freischwebend ind er Reeling, ok, wenn funzt :m
> 
> Kai, wo bleiben denn nu die Bilder 'ungeduldig werd' ?



Hab ich nicht falsch verstanden Heike, wollte damit nur sagen das da in der Praxis gut klappt. So schleppe ich zum Beispiel auch mit der Fliegenrute und Tubenfliegen, allerdings in der Schlaufe.

Weiß nicht ob ich das vielleicht mißverständlich beschrieben habe. Du nimmst Bergsteigerseil, befestigst das an der Reling oder unter dem Sonnendach.
Du hast dann zwei Enden mit Schlaufen, je Schlaufe ein Karabiner. Jede Öse hängt dann in einem der Karabiner.

@CSI
Ruten sind vor allem bei Seegang immer zu sichern. 

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## wodibo (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was für Zeugs???*

@CSI

ich mach das Stahlvorfach immer in der Länge von 1,5 bis 2 Meter. Und nochetwas: Keine silbernen oder goldenen Wirbel, *nur schwarz!!*! Die ganz verrückten Fischlis gehen auch mal auf die glitzernden Wirbel und für Baras Zähne ist eine 50ziger Schnur wie Seegras :m
Achso, mit den Wobblern wird geschleppt. Das Blinkern oder Wobblern was Du meinst nennt sich dann Popping. Dazu solltest Du vorher 4 Wochen lang ins Fitnesstudio gehen :q


----------



## Rausreißer (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was für Zeugs???*

Moin CSI, 
Dein bisheriges Fazit:


> Zusammengefasst: mind. 500 meter 50 lbs Schnur, 1 m Stahlvorfach, 2 Meereswirbel, ein Jig oder Wobbler mit mind. 25 cm länge?



past, aber nun kommt das aber:

Dein Freund schleppt mit einem Segelboot, das bedeute das er mit dem Boot nicht so reagieren kann wie mit einen Motorboot.
Er muss wenn ein Fisch,etwas über 12 bis 25 kg, beist bei 50 lps Hauptschur augenblicklich die Fock und das Groß loswerfen, oder irgendwie Fahrt aus dem Kahn kriegen.
Ansonsten ist der Fisch weg, oder er häng und dein Freund zieht ihn hinterher.

Was für Hochseegeschirr hat er überhaupt? sag mal.

Ich habe bisher 2 mal in meinem Leben mit nem Segeboot geschleppt.
Ich wurde echt nicht wegen jedem Fisch das Gelump losschmeisen.  
Aber ich war da auch nie alleine an Bord. 

Mein Tip: Besorge Ihm sogenannte Downriggerclips in die die Schur eingeclipst wird und die sich beim Anbiss löst.

Besorge ihm 2x 200 Meter 2,00 mm Mono also mind 200 lps (1x davon als Ersatz geplant)

Die Schur auf eine Handhaspel oder Wickelbrett, dann die Schnur 3-4 mal über ne freie Winsch und die Haspel mit der Restschur in Cockpit legen, das sie nicht sofort über Board rauscht, wenn sich was tut.
Am besten Handschuhe in Reichweite.  und dann weitersegeln

Ich wurde Köder zwischen 10-20 cm nehmen. Ein paar Tintenfische Rot grün schwarz/(blau purpur) aus Plastik, in den Kopf eine Kunststoffperle und die Haken an ein 50 bis 75 kg Stahlvorfach.
Wobbler gehen natürlich auch.
Eine gute Schleppgeschwindigkeit liegt bei 4-7 Meilen.

R.R. #h


----------



## Rausreißer (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was für Zeugs???*

Ups, hab was vergessen,
die Schnur gegenläufig über die Winsch legen so das der Fisch etwas abziehen kann. Nicht das rechtzeitige Zupacken vergessen  

Als Knoten an den Wirbel gibt es für mich nur einen:

  Bimini-Twist-Knoten  
Hier auf Deutsch, aber da gibt es zahlose Beschreibungen im net.

R.R. #h


----------



## CSI (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was für Zeugs???*

Morgen geht es endlich los. Bin gespannt ob ich eure Ratschläge auch in die Tat umsetzen kann. Werde berichten.


----------

